# Estaçao em Coimbra



## Zapiao (1 Ago 2013 às 01:17)

Colegas sabem explicar porque razao a estaçao do aerodromo de Coimbra (Cernache) nao está presente no WeatherUnderground?
É que os widgets do pc e tablet vao buscar a outras estaçoes (Leiria, Miranda do Corvo e até Ovar).  
Hoje quis saber qual a temperatura cá em Coimbra e só aparecia aquelas acima indicadas e mesmo a do Ipma tem sempre 1 horas desfazadas.


----------



## vitamos (1 Ago 2013 às 10:44)

Zapiao disse:


> Colegas sabem explicar porque razao a estaçao do aerodromo de Coimbra (Cernache) nao está presente no WeatherUnderground?
> É que os widgets do pc e tablet vao buscar a outras estaçoes (Leiria, Miranda do Corvo e até Ovar).
> Hoje quis saber qual a temperatura cá em Coimbra e só aparecia aquelas acima indicadas e mesmo a do Ipma tem sempre 1 horas desfazadas.



Simples... apenas algumas estações do IPMA (oficial portanto) estão no wunderground e nem percebo bem como. O wunderground apresenta essencialmente os registos das estações ditas "amadoras".

Ora se ninguém em Coimbra transmite dados para o wunderground ele limita-se a mostrar os das estações mais próximas.


----------



## Zapiao (1 Ago 2013 às 13:37)

Mas ó colega Vitamos o curioso é que essa estaçao sempre existiu tanto que aparece na lista dos aeroportos proximos, mas ao clicar-mos nela simplesmente muda para outra e ja acontece isto á imenso tempo 
Haverá alguma pagamento da net em atraso ?


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2013 às 14:03)

Está na altura do pessoal de Coimbra mudar isto, vá lá pessoal toca a arranjar estações e colocar Coimbra no Weather Underground .


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2013 às 15:11)

vitamos disse:


> Simples... apenas algumas estações do IPMA (oficial portanto) estão no wunderground e nem percebo bem como.



Tal como o OGIMET coleciona dados das estações, o WU faz o mesmo, são synops que são enviadas para a OMM e depois os ditos sites vão buscá-las automaticamente.


----------



## Zapiao (2 Ago 2013 às 13:48)

MSantos disse:


> Está na altura do pessoal de Coimbra mudar isto, vá lá pessoal toca a arranjar estações e colocar Coimbra no Weather Underground .



É pena nao ter sitio para colocar uma porque senao era a 1ª a bombar.
É muito triste nao haver uma sequer em Coimbra, porque nos dias de maior calor nao dá para saber que temperatura está.
As que existem sao fora da cidade


----------



## DaniFR (2 Ago 2013 às 19:13)

Zapiao disse:


> É pena nao ter sitio para colocar uma porque senao era a 1ª a bombar.
> É muito triste nao haver uma sequer em Coimbra, porque nos dias de maior calor nao dá para saber que temperatura está.
> As que existem sao fora da cidade


A estação de Bencanta está dentro da área urbana.


----------



## Zapiao (3 Ago 2013 às 13:57)

DaniFR disse:


> A estação de Bencanta está dentro da área urbana.



Nem essa aparece........


----------



## Joni (3 Ago 2013 às 22:11)

A estação de encontra-se nos terrenos da Escola Superior Agrária de Coimbra, perto do apeadeiro de Bencanta.


----------



## Zapiao (4 Ago 2013 às 12:43)

Joni disse:


> A estação de encontra-se nos terrenos da Escola Superior Agrária de Coimbra, perto do apeadeiro de Bencanta.



Sim eu sei mas no underground.com nao aparece listada.


----------



## JTavares (5 Ago 2015 às 23:18)

Joni disse:


> A estação de encontra-se nos terrenos da Escola Superior Agrária de Coimbra, perto do apeadeiro de Bencanta.


Porque razao o IPMA escolheu aquele local para instalar uma EMA? Aquilo parece estar no meio dum grande terreno.


----------



## CptRena (6 Ago 2015 às 00:19)

JTavares disse:


> Porque razao o IPMA escolheu aquele local para instalar uma EMA? Aquilo parece estar no meio dum grande terreno.



Está no meio da vinha da Escola Superior Agrícola de Coimbra  Porquê esse local, não faço a mínima.


----------



## vitamos (6 Ago 2015 às 09:37)

JTavares disse:


> Porque razao o IPMA escolheu aquele local para instalar uma EMA? Aquilo parece estar no meio dum grande terreno.



Provavelmente por isso mesmo: É um bom local para ter uma estação. Por outro lado não é propriamente o IPMA que escolhe locais. Muitas destas estações pertenciam a outros organismos (nos quais se inclui o antigo Instituto de Meteorologia, ou equivalente ainda mais atrás na linha temporal). Ultimamente nota-se um esforço de agregação e melhoramento da rede, sendo que esta é, na quase totalidade, existente há muito tempo.


----------

